#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Ubiquiti Bullet M5 Verdades e Mitos

## claudinhohw

Olá galera vamos compartilhar nossas experiência com bullet, eu tenho alguns ptp com bullets em distancias curtas e funciona uma maravilha até 10km tudo ok CCQ 100% e TX/RX 150/150Mbps, até ai tudo bem fiz algumas perguntas para o vendedor do America expllorer PY sobre a distancia que o msm poderia alcançar ele me informo que até 50Km passaria 100% então mãos a massa fui testa tenho um link de 39Km com 2 RBs e 2 XR5 Ubiquiti 2 Hyperlink de 33 dBi CCQ está em 97% TX/RX 54/54Mbps ok! Sinal -47 á -53 tudo ok! 
Resolvi testa o bullet pra ver se era essa maravilha que o vendedor falo mais não obtive êxito com ele não o sinal fico muito bom entre -50 e -56 todos os leds acesos mais o CCQ fico no máximo 2.5% utilizando as mesmas torres e antenas de 33dBi e não presto o TX/RX fico em 6.5Mbps muito ruim e fica caindo o tempo todo não passa nem 100k de net segue abaixo o anexo de como fico se alguém quiser compartilhar tbm suas experiências com bullet fique a vontade

----------


## rogeriodj

Vc ativou o No ACK FOR PTP?
Pois pra essa distancia vc tem de desativar o ACK...

----------


## claudinhohw

> Vc ativou o No ACK FOR PTP?
> Pois pra essa distancia vc tem de desativar o ACK...


Olá Rogeriodj! minhas configurações estão desta forma!
http://thumbnails.imagebam.com/9731/3d371497302278.jpg http://thumbnails5.imagebam.com/9731/56b25f97302289.jpg http://thumbnails.imagebam.com/9731/d72eb597302299.jpg http://thumbnails28.imagebam.com/973...fc97302316.jpg http://thumbnails31.imagebam.com/973...0597302328.jpg http://thumbnails23.imagebam.com/973...1d97302342.jpg http://thumbnails28.imagebam.com/973...1b97302357.jpg 
tenho links de até 10km e estão tudo ok!
este que deu zebra 
tenho 2 torres uma de 30 e uma de 50mt visada ok
2 hyperlink 33dBi
e 2 UBNT M5
o sinal esta bom só o CCQ que não rolo...  :Frown:

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

ba, outro dia fui chamado de mentiroso, aqui fiz assim, habilitei no ack to ptp e airmax.....

meu amigo, aqui passa de 26 a 32mb, tenho duas antenas genge de 33bd...

so um detalhe, AQUI O PTP E DE 65KM, isso mesmo 65km...

posso te asegurar, canal faz a diferença, teste varios canais, outra coisa, aqui o air os 5.2 nçao rendeu somente com o antenrior acho que e o 5.1.2...

mais um detalhe, aqui ta em 40mhz..

se precisar ajuda me add no msn, me amdna uma mp que eu te passo meu msn.....

----------


## 1929

> Olá Rogeriodj! minhas configurações estão desta forma!
> http://thumbnails.imagebam.com/9731/3d371497302278.jpg http://thumbnails5.imagebam.com/9731/56b25f97302289.jpg http://thumbnails.imagebam.com/9731/d72eb597302299.jpg http://thumbnails28.imagebam.com/973...fc97302316.jpg http://thumbnails31.imagebam.com/973...0597302328.jpg http://thumbnails23.imagebam.com/973...1d97302342.jpg http://thumbnails28.imagebam.com/973...1b97302357.jpg 
> tenho links de até 10km e estão tudo ok!
> este que deu zebra 
> tenho 2 torres uma de 30 e uma de 50mt visada ok
> 2 hyperlink 33dBi
> e 2 UBNT M5
> o sinal esta bom só o CCQ que não rolo...


Isto que voce citou, estou passando aqui. Só que é BulletM2. Não tem jeito do CCQ subir. E o ACK sempre lá em cima.
Está como Ponto de Acesso. As estações que se conectam nele estão com Tx/Rx de 2/54
Mas eles navegam normalmente.
Ele ainda faz WDS com outro Bullet2, não M, e as leituras também são horríveis, mas a repetidora está funcionando normalmente.
Uma coisa que notei, é que não dá para fixar o data rates. Ninguém conecta. Só em automático. Ainda bem que tem a aquela opçao de teste antes de gravar em definitivo senão nem eu teria mais acesso a ele.

----------


## granlabor

> Olá galera vamos compartilhar nossas experiência com bullet, eu tenho alguns ptp com bullets em distancias curtas e funciona uma maravilha até 10km tudo ok CCQ 100% e TX/RX 150/150Mbps, até ai tudo bem fiz algumas perguntas para o vendedor do America expllorer PY sobre a distancia que o msm poderia alcançar ele me informo que até 50Km passaria 100% então mãos a massa fui testa tenho um link de 39Km com 2 RBs e 2 XR5 Ubiquiti 2 Hyperlink de 33 dBi CCQ está em 97% TX/RX 54/54Mbps ok! Sinal -47 á -53 tudo ok! 
> Resolvi testa o bullet pra ver se era essa maravilha que o vendedor falo mais não obtive êxito com ele não o sinal fico muito bom entre -50 e -56 todos os leds acesos mais o CCQ fico no máximo 2.5% utilizando as mesmas torres e antenas de 33dBi e não presto o TX/RX fico em 6.5Mbps muito ruim e fica caindo o tempo todo não passa nem 100k de net segue abaixo o anexo de como fico se alguém quiser compartilhar tbm suas experiências com bullet fique a vontade


 

Olha pessoal,

Agora eu vou advogar em causa própria... Sempre que o cenário foge da configuração padrão O CONSULTOR FAZ A DIFERENÇA.

Estou falando do consultor de verdade, do cara que estuda, que faz configuração o dia inteiro, que está ligado aos detalhes, que pesquisa equipamentos e que já apanhou muito pra ser considerado CONSULTOR.

Infelizmente tem pessoas que lêem os post que nós consultores publicamos, repetem nossas palavras e saem por aí tentando vender seu peixinho. Quando a coisa exige experiência eles dizem que é impossível fazer o serviço, culpam o equipamento ou deixam o cliente na mão.

Nos casos como o do claudinhohw a "auto medicação" é a causa do problema. O cidadão tenta fazer sozinho mas não consegue passar da configuração padrão. Chega uma hora que pagar pra alguém fazer fica mais barato.


COMO O CONSULTOR FAZ A DIFERENÇA:
O consultor faz tudo que o dono da empresa ou o técnico de informática deixam de fazer porque esse é o trabalho dele. 
O dono da empresa tem uma enorme responsabilidade social e tem que faturar pra manter os empregos que sua empresa gera, pagar os custos fixos de sua empresa e fazê-la lucrativa por mais um mês...
O técnico de informática tem dezenas ou centenas de serviços rápidos que são muito lucrativos quando realizados rapidamente, coisa que normalmente não ocorre com wireless.

Como dizem os velhos sábios: CADA MACACO NO SEU GALHO.

Eu complemento a frase dos velhos sábios com: CONTRATE UM CONSULTOR !

*Antes de escrever grosseria, leia este texto com a certeza que não estou ofendendo ninguém.*

Claudinho, revise todo o seu trabalho, desde cabeamento até alinhamento das antenas. 

Forte abraço a todos,

ZéAlves

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

é isso ais mano véio, pata ptmp é muito ruim, estes equipamentos, mas para ptp são bons, mas não são melhores que CM9 com rb

----------


## MorpheusX

Concordo com o cara chato ae de cima, como e o nome mesmo? ZéAlves!
Ele e chato, mas sabe o que ta falando e dizendo. Aqui eu considero um expert, na rua eu o considero um tradutor!!! AUHAUHAUHAHAH
Fala serio, nao e chegar colocar e esperar o trem funcionar, tem uns ajustizinhos ae pra fazer, nas bullets, logicamente eu nao vou dizer porque quero evitar a fadiga!!! UAHUAHAUHAH
Mas se voce pesquisar vai saber que voce ta enganadddooo!!! e so procurar ver nos topics do forum!
Hoje e domingo, e ontem fiz um teste que penseiii eu que nao ia da certo, mas ne que deu.... 33 KM sem visada, so na sorte... consegui passar 30 megas!!!  :Smile:  
Infelizmente o cliente nao quer porque ele achou caro meu equipamento e tambem o valor da internet, fazer o que ne... procure outro!! UAHUHUAAUAHu sou chatoooooo

----------


## Gilmar

Marque a opcao auto ack em advanced.

se for usar no ack for ptp entao esqueca auto ack.

e utilize airmax.

refaça o teste com essa conf. e poste os resultados.

Gilmar Balibnot






> Olá galera vamos compartilhar nossas experiência com bullet, eu tenho alguns ptp com bullets em distancias curtas e funciona uma maravilha até 10km tudo ok CCQ 100% e TX/RX 150/150Mbps, até ai tudo bem fiz algumas perguntas para o vendedor do America expllorer PY sobre a distancia que o msm poderia alcançar ele me informo que até 50Km passaria 100% então mãos a massa fui testa tenho um link de 39Km com 2 RBs e 2 XR5 Ubiquiti 2 Hyperlink de 33 dBi CCQ está em 97% TX/RX 54/54Mbps ok! Sinal -47 á -53 tudo ok! 
> Resolvi testa o bullet pra ver se era essa maravilha que o vendedor falo mais não obtive êxito com ele não o sinal fico muito bom entre -50 e -56 todos os leds acesos mais o CCQ fico no máximo 2.5% utilizando as mesmas torres e antenas de 33dBi e não presto o TX/RX fico em 6.5Mbps muito ruim e fica caindo o tempo todo não passa nem 100k de net segue abaixo o anexo de como fico se alguém quiser compartilhar tbm suas experiências com bullet fique a vontade

----------


## granlabor

Abração MorpheusX !!! 
Cada cliente tem o provedor que merece. Deixa ele esperando o tio LULA colocar internet pra ele a R$ 30 o mega aí em Humaitá kkkkkkkkkkkkkk 


Claudinho, esqueci de mencionar no meu post anterior: Acima de 17 KM tem que ativar noACK na aba ADVANCED.

Se já fez isso, revise sua instalação.

ZéAlves

----------


## claudinhohw

*granlabor*
Postei minha experiência com o Bullet justamente porque não obtive o resultado que queria eu não fiquei somente nas configurações básicas não de forma alguma meu conhecimento em redes wireless e limitado, ainda estou em faze de aprendizado tenho apenas 3 links para fazendas ptp, o mais longo e este com 39km uso Rbs os outros são Bullet. Eu não li o que alguém posto no fórum e tentem copiar estou fazendo pois quero adquirir conhecimentos nesta área, coloquei meu poste pois participo deste fórum alguns meses e já aprendi muito aqui, e como sei que tem muitas feras neste ramo. Eu tbm nunca vi algum enlace com bullets de longo alcance com mais de 30km... sei tbm que vc sabe como fazer se postei alguma asneira DESCUPE pois minha duvida pode ser duvida de muita gente que estão, já passaram ou vão passar por este probleminha.
Quando você diz *“**Infelizmente tem pessoas que lêem os post que nós consultores publicamos, repetem nossas palavras e saem por aí tentando vender seu peixinho. Quando a coisa exige experiência eles dizem que é impossível fazer o serviço, culpam o equipamento ou deixam o cliente na mão.

Nos casos como o do claudinhohw a "auto medicação" é a causa do problema. O cidadão tenta fazer sozinho mas não consegue passar da configuração padrão. Chega uma hora que pagar pra alguém fazer fica mais barato.”*  Pode ser que muitos façam isso mais eu não estou vendendo este link e sim com fins didaticos pois ainda não tenho esperiencia suficente ou a que gostaria de ter para entra de cara neste ramo. Os links ptp que fiz são por conta dos clientes eu so fiz o trabalho e não tive problemas esse de 39km sim e meu o equipamento internet e tudo, tudo com fins didaticos tenho meu laboratorio de testes. Mais em laboratorio tudo fica uma maravilha e facio na pratica o bixo. Ai que entra a experiencia, mais como ainda não tenho um bom conhecimento vou estudar mais pra adquiri-lo.
Muito obrigado por tira um pouco do seu tempo para responder ao topico...

----------


## 1929

Tenho lido seguido sobre revisar as configurações.
Mas estou enfrentando um problema nas leituras de ACK e CCQ de um BulletM2
ACK alto e CCQ baixo.
Mas os usuários navegam.
Não gosto de ver aquelas leituras.
E como o bullet vai direto na antena, não dá para culpar o pig tail.
Alguém me disse que esta leitura é porque o bulletM faz uma média do ACK eCCQ dos clientes e daí apresenta estes valores baixos.
Tem cliente com CCQ de 3% mas está navegando normalmente.
E este bulletM faz WDS com outro Bullet não M. 
O CCQ é baixissimo e o ACK altíssimo neste enlace wds.
Mas os clientes conectados nesta repetidora também estão navegando.
Já tentei mexer em todas as configurações possíveis.
Durma-se com um barulho destes.

Ah! A antena é TSM 14dbi.

----------


## claudinhohw

bom minha rede esta tudo ok... como o amigo 1929 acima diz eles vão ligados direto nas antenas uso uma fonte PoE 24/1 e duas antenas hyper 33db fiz diversas configurações dentro dos meus conhecimentos e ainda assim não obtive exito mais vou continuar tentando... boa noite a todos

----------


## granlabor

> ba, outro dia fui chamado de mentiroso, aqui fiz assim, habilitei no ack to ptp e airmax.....
> 
> meu amigo, aqui passa de 26 a 32mb, tenho duas antenas genge de 33bd...
> 
> so um detalhe, AQUI O PTP E DE 65KM, isso mesmo 65km...
> 
> posso te asegurar, canal faz a diferença, teste varios canais, outra coisa, aqui o air os 5.2 nçao rendeu somente com o antenrior acho que e o 5.1.2...
> 
> mais um detalhe, aqui ta em 40mhz..
> ...


Oi Alex,

Ficou show o seu enlace de 65 Km, hein? 
Super estável, só deu uma flutuadinha (possivelmente durante movimentação de janela).

Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## tmelooliveira

Testou vários canais ja???

----------


## claudinhohw

> Testou vários canais ja???


sim mais de 5 canais e não deu certo...

----------


## tmelooliveira

Muito estranho cara!!
O mais estranho eh que com o mikrotik ta fechando....
Atualizou o firmware??

----------


## claudinhohw

> Muito estranho cara!!
> O mais estranho eh que com o mikrotik ta fechando....
> Atualizou o firmware??


vou atualizar hj e depois posto o resultado...

----------


## tmelooliveira

Isso atualiza, as vezes pode ser um probleminha de software!

----------


## Geeek

Pelo que vi nas SS tua vc não esta usando o AirMax e outra coisa tu ja viu o nivelamento e alinhamento?
O padrão 11N é muito sensível a isso.

----------


## tmelooliveira

É tem que pegar tudo que a galera ta falando ai e ir aplicando..
O Geek tem razão...

----------


## claudinhohw

> Pelo que vi nas SS tua vc não esta usando o AirMax e outra coisa tu ja viu o nivelamento e alinhamento?
> O padrão 11N é muito sensível a isso.


sim eu vi sim e pq o software estva desatualizado atualizei agora vou voltalos para as torres pra ver como fica... e depois poso o resultado...

----------


## tmelooliveira

Isso ai Claudio... tem que tentar!!!

----------


## claudinhohw

Problema Resolvido era a versão do firmewar que estava desatualizada fiz as atualizações e segui as orientação do amigo Alex... que não foi omisso e se prontifico a me ajudar deixo aki meu agradecimento tbm ao rogeriodj que já avia dito pra atualizar. E me prontifico a ajudar quem tiver duvidadas tbm sobre este assunto. 
E deixo aki meu muito obrigado a todos que me orientaram e até msm quem me critico muito obrigado foi um incentivo a mais para resolver este problema.. segue o anexo de como fico ainda falta alguns ajustes mais já quis posta o resultado parcial...

----------


## tmelooliveira

Ai esta o principal objetivo da comunidade, troca de ideias.. 
Abraço

----------


## claudinhohw

> Ai esta o principal objetivo da comunidade, troca de ideias.. 
> Abraço


concordo com vc mais nem todo mundo pensa assim não é verdade... se quiser me add ai no msn pra trocarmos ideias divez em quando fica a vontade 
Msn: [email protected]

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

pois e, aqui estamos para ajudar, gastei quase duas horas com tigo no skype e tambem liberei acceso remoto pra ele ver como estava aqui os bullt.
esse e o obijetuvo do forum, ajudar, ele so foi distraido, pois o melhor mesmo e sempre atualizar o equipamento antes de por em produção, fico feliz que resolveu, eu tambem to imprecionando com os bullet M5 verdadeiras maquinas, recomendo eles o lugar de xr5, podem creer, aqui xr5 nunca mais, bullet e o canal...
alguem vai diser o contrario, mas sofri 30 dis ate estabilizar o ptp aqui e so aconteseu com bullet...
saude a todos, e vamos compartilhar o pouco que cada um sabe, ate mais....



> Problema Resolvido era a versão do firmewar que estava desatualizada fiz as atualizações e segui as orientação do amigo Alex... que não foi omisso e se prontifico a me ajudar deixo aki meu agradecimento tbm ao rogeriodj que já avia dito pra atualizar. E me prontifico a ajudar quem tiver duvidadas tbm sobre este assunto. 
> E deixo aki meu muito obrigado a todos que me orientaram e até msm quem me critico muito obrigado foi um incentivo a mais para resolver este problema.. segue o anexo de como fico ainda falta alguns ajustes mais já quis posta o resultado parcial...

----------


## claudinhohw

> pois e, aqui estamos para ajudar, gastei quase duas horas com tigo no skype e tambem liberei acceso remoto pra ele ver como estava aqui os bullt.
> esse e o obijetuvo do forum, ajudar, ele so foi distraido, pois o melhor mesmo e sempre atualizar o equipamento antes de por em produção, fico feliz que resolveu, eu tambem to imprecionando com os bullet M5 verdadeiras maquinas, recomendo eles o lugar de xr5, podem creer, aqui xr5 nunca mais, bullet e o canal...
> alguem vai diser o contrario, mas sofri 30 dis ate estabilizar o ptp aqui e so aconteseu com bullet...
> saude a todos, e vamos compartilhar o pouco que cada um sabe, ate mais....


 verdade mais foi muito útil pra mim amigo... ficarei grato eternamente e a todos que me deram dicas...
obrigado de S2....

----------


## patriquepagano

ola amigos! poderiam me ajudar?

é possivel neste bullet m5 ligar duas antenas hyperlink grade 5.8ghz?

usando um divisor é possivel?

perco muito sinal?

a distancia maxima nas duas pontas é de 6km

abração a galera!

----------


## claudinhohw

amigo que eu saiba não mais vamos aguarda os mais esperientes pra ver o que eles dizem, mais eu tenho um ptp aki de 7.3km e não tem perca de sinal não antena de grade hyperlink e funciona blz to mandando 4mb nele mais a passa 80mb tranquilo lá....

----------


## Geeek

> ola amigos! poderiam me ajudar?
> 
> é possivel neste bullet m5 ligar duas antenas hyperlink grade 5.8ghz?
> 
> usando um divisor é possivel?
> 
> perco muito sinal?
> 
> a distancia maxima nas duas pontas é de 6km
> ...


Cara essa coisa de divisor de potencia é coisa porca, fuja disso.

----------


## pkmc

Nossa os caras demoram meses em cima de uma prancheta desenhando um equipamento que por sinal é excelente !
Ai alguem vai la e simplesmente coloca um divisor pra reinventar a engenharia toda !
Como eu sempre digo daqui uns dias tão pendurando fornos de miroondas pra conseguir passar internet !

----------


## Geeek

> Nossa os caras demoram meses em cima de uma prancheta desenhando um equipamento que por sinal é excelente !
> Ai alguem vai la e simplesmente coloca um divisor pra reinventar a engenharia toda !
> Como eu sempre digo daqui uns dias tão pendurando fornos de miroondas pra conseguir passar internet !


 kkkk falou tudo.

----------


## MorpheusX

uahauhuhhahauhhuahuauhahauha!!! vero vero...

----------


## ronaldinhobt

Pessoal, queria a opiniao de alguem que esta usando o bullet m5 hp em ptp.
Se em um link de 25 km a melhor configuração realmente é apwds num lado e no outro stationwds?

----------


## pkmc

> Pessoal, queria a opiniao de alguem que esta usando o bullet m5 hp em ptp.
> Se em um link de 25 km a melhor configuração realmente é apwds num lado e no outro stationwds?


Com certeza para PtP a melhor maneira de fazer um enlaçe é em WDS, no caso da ubiquiti um lado AP WDS e o outro Station WDS ! 
Digo no caso da ubiquiti pois em outras industrias de coloca puramente wds permitindo os mac´s de um rádio no outro e a eles se acham !

----------


## MorpheusX

pkmc
ah mulekeeeee!!! respondeu lindamente... Nao sei porque ainda parei para ver esse topico!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## ronaldinhobt

Humm ok. entao é isso mesmo, pois foi assim que funcionopu melhor para min. Bom muito obrigado pkmc, vc me tirou uma tremenda duvida !!! gracias

----------


## Geeek

> Pessoal, queria a opiniao de alguem que esta usando o bullet m5 hp em ptp.
> Se em um link de 25 km a melhor configuração realmente é apwds num lado e no outro stationwds?


 Amigo ptp tem que ser em WDS!

----------


## claudinhohw

> Pessoal, queria a opiniao de alguem que esta usando o bullet m5 hp em ptp.
> Se em um link de 25 km a melhor configuração realmente é apwds num lado e no outro stationwds?


sem duvida amigo tem que ser assim pra ficar blz...

----------


## ronaldinhobt

Legal, obrigado a todos pelo esclarecimento, estou terminando esse link de 25 km com dois bullet m5 hp, quando terminar postos os resultados ok. abraços a todos

----------


## ronaldinhobt

pessoal outra duvida.Nesse link que falo de 25 km tenho em uma ponta uma zirok de 33 dbi e no outro lado uma hyperlink de 27 dbi e nao tenho uma visada 100% ~pois aparece pontas de bosques na linha do link.Nesse caso fica melhor a polarização vertical ou horizontal??

----------


## 1929

> sem duvida amigo tem que ser assim pra ficar blz...


Só uma pequena dúvida. Nos firmware tipo Aprouter, voce escolhe se quer ap, ap+wds ou só wds.
Neste último só fica o ponto a ponto mesmo, ninguém conecta em nenhum dos rádios.
Mas nos Nano só tem Station, Station WDS, Ap ou AP WDS.
Então para fazer o ponto a ponto tem que usar ap wds num lado e station wds no outro. Mas neste caso vai acontecer de poder se conectar neste lado que está ap wds. 
Será que dá para usar station wds nos dois lados para ninguém se conectar e não ficar aparecendo nos site survey, e ficar só para ponto a ponto mesmo?
Ou marcando esconder SSID já resolve?

----------


## pkmc

Pode usar AP WDS dos dois lados que fecha a conexão sim, basta permitir os Mac's de um no outro.
Mas pode tambem desabilitar o SSID que ja fica oculto.
Para ninguém se conectar acione a opção de Access Only (mac's permitidos) e AP Lock to (mac's permitidos).

----------


## 1929

> Pode usar AP WDS dos dois lados que fecha a conexão sim, basta permitir os Mac's de um no outro.
> Mas pode tambem desabilitar o SSID que ja fica oculto.
> Para ninguém se conectar acione a opção de Access Only (mac's permitidos) e AP Lock to (mac's permitidos).


Tem alguns firmwares que quando deixa o SSID oculto, ele continua aparecendo no site survey, só não publica o nome do SSID. Fica em branco.
No caso do AirOs não sei, pois nunca testei. Mas o bom seria que o PTP nem aparecesse no site survey

----------


## ronaldinhobt

pessoal uma duvida.Nesse link que falo de 25 km tenho em uma ponta uma zirok de 33 dbi e no outro lado uma hyperlink de 27 dbi e nao tenho uma visada 100% pois aparece pontas de bosques na linha do link.Nesse caso fica melhor a polarização vertical ou horizontal??

----------


## elielton

claudinhohw posta ai para qual versão do firmware vc atualizou o m5 e onde vc encontrou, se puder postar o link para baixarmos ficaremos grato.

----------


## claudinhohw

> claudinhohw posta ai para qual versão do firmware vc atualizou o m5 e onde vc encontrou, se puder postar o link para baixarmos ficaremos grato.


Downloads | Ubiquiti Networks, Inc. esse e o site amigo a versão que estou utilizando é a 5.1.2 mais já tem até a 5.2.1 mais ainda não testei...

para baixar faz o seguinte:

----------


## claudinhohw

> pessoal uma duvida.Nesse link que falo de 25 km tenho em uma ponta uma zirok de 33 dbi e no outro lado uma hyperlink de 27 dbi e nao tenho uma visada 100% pois aparece pontas de bosques na linha do link.Nesse caso fica melhor a polarização vertical ou horizontal??


que tipo de obstacolos montanha morro predio arvores? isso depende muito e melhor vc usar antenas de msm tamanho e fabricante no meu leigo intendimento...

----------


## ronaldinhobt

Os obstaculos sao somente arvores, as antenas estavam funcionando com routerboard passando 6 mb, por isso queria aproveitar as mesmas para ver se consigo melhorar a velocidade com os bullet m5 hp

----------


## claudinhohw

> Os obstaculos sao somente arvores, as antenas estavam funcionando com routerboard passando 6 mb, por isso queria aproveitar as mesmas para ver se consigo melhorar a velocidade com os bullet m5 hp


amigo isso e muito relativo eu tenho um link de 6km as antenas estão na orizontal pois tem algumas arvores o de 39km esta vertical vc terá que fazer os testes para ver qual ficar melhor... lembrando que para obter exito vc tera que mudar as duas pois de estiver opostas o sinal vai piorar.... att.

----------


## MorpheusX

> Downloads | Ubiquiti Networks, Inc. esse e o site amigo a versão que estou utilizando é a 5.1.2 mais já tem até a 5.2.1 mais ainda não testei...
> 
> para baixar faz o seguinte:


O cRuadinhu!!!
Seguinte a diferença dos firmware e simples, com o airMAX ativado, eu tinha ping de 2 ate 39 ms... Quando eu atualizei o firmware das M5 da torre e tambem da PTP, os pings cairam para 1ms a 3ms...

Fiz comparacao tambem com clientes, onde clientes tinha 23 a 40ms, caiu para 1ms a 10ms.... Tem cliente que esta dando 2ms no maximo... O ruim de tudo e eu ter que ir na casa do cliente colocar firmware para ele!!! Mas esta tudo blz agora...
 :Smile: 

ahhh outra coisa, a conexao PPPoE ficou mais rapida e a estável!!!

Abraços!!!

----------


## ronaldinhobt

Morpheusx tu usastes o ultimo firmware? o 5.2.1 ??

----------


## MorpheusX

> Morpheusx tu usastes o ultimo firmware? o 5.2.1 ??


Sim, claro Ronaldo!!!
Sempre que voce atualizar os equipamentos, não esqueça de salvar o backup do sistema, para não perde as normas da anatel, como potencia permitida, ganho e etc...  :Smile: 

Hoje estou com a firmware 5.3 beta, mas so eu estou usando para testes  :Smile:  

Estou vendo sobre a homologação da airGRIDs em campinas, mas parece que vai sair primeiro da 27dbi mesmo, a de 23dbi vai ficar para dezembro!!! Eu to pensando em ir para ITÁLIA para o lançamento do novo equipamento da UBNT!!! Passagem eu tenho, so me falta mesmo o o Tio Junior ir tambem!!! EITA AVENTURAAA!!!!

----------


## claudinhohw

> O cRuadinhu!!!
> Seguinte a diferença dos firmware e simples, com o airMAX ativado, eu tinha ping de 2 ate 39 ms... Quando eu atualizei o firmware das M5 da torre e tambem da PTP, os pings cairam para 1ms a 3ms...
> 
> Fiz comparacao tambem com clientes, onde clientes tinha 23 a 40ms, caiu para 1ms a 10ms.... Tem cliente que esta dando 2ms no maximo... O ruim de tudo e eu ter que ir na casa do cliente colocar firmware para ele!!! Mas esta tudo blz agora...
> 
> 
> ahhh outra coisa, a conexao PPPoE ficou mais rapida e a estável!!!
> 
> Abraços!!!


ok! vlw pelas dicas isso so faz com que o topico fique mais rico em informações com os relatos do pessoal

----------


## ronaldinhobt

Obrigado pelas dicas Morpheusx, e o airmax vc mantem ativado tbem neste ultimo firmware ??

----------


## MorpheusX

Que isso manolo!!!
Sim deixo ativado!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ronaldinhobt

Pessoal, alguem de vcs teria alguma dica de onde conseguir uma antena grade 5.8 de 29 dbi?? tem que ser de grade, pois onde vou colocar venta muito e a torre é fraca. At.

----------


## wylow

Caro colega, vc acha que vai mudar oq se vc usar Hyperlink de 27 Dbi, que eh de grade. os 2 Bbi de dferenca nao da nada, depende mais do radio que vc vai usar.Qual a distancia do seu Link ?
Usa essa de 27 Dbi com Bullet M5, ou Bullet 5 que fica xou de bola.

----------


## ronaldinhobt

è 25 km de distancia. Vc acha que esses dois dbi nao fazem diferença mesmo?

----------


## ronaldinhobt

no outro lado tenho uma zirok de 33 dbi.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> ba, outro dia fui chamado de mentiroso, aqui fiz assim, habilitei no ack to ptp e airmax.....
> 
> meu amigo, aqui passa de 26 a 32mb, tenho duas antenas genge de 33bd...
> 
> so um detalhe, AQUI O PTP E DE 65KM, isso mesmo 65km...
> 
> posso te asegurar, canal faz a diferença, teste varios canais, outra coisa, aqui o air os 5.2 nçao rendeu somente com o antenrior acho que e o 5.1.2...
> 
> mais um detalhe, aqui ta em 40mhz..
> ...


O alex, eu te entendo brother, pois fiz ptp de 65.3km com rocket m5+OIW 32dbi dual passando 32/38 .
Chamar de mentiroso é fácil e não custa nada...mas fazer links de 50km ou mais....é pra poucos.
Parabens pelo link brother!! aqui testei todos os canais possiveis , 12 hs de testes até achar o melhor canal em 40mhz /27dbm sinal -61 ccq 98/99%.
Abraço.

----------


## zanatta

Eu tenho um ptp na Bahia entre 2 fazendas com 2 Bullet M5 em uma distância de 46 km 
uso em wds sempre...e airmax enabled
quando a distância eh maior o aconselhável é se usar em 10mhz mas como eu uso um taitell p fz uma linha de voz entre os ptp
eu deixo em 20 pois eh melhor para voz.
o ccq não baixa de 90% e o sinal está em -56 com uma antena aquário de 29dbi
a diferença tmb pode estar na poluição de canais e na altitude aqui da Bahia. 
ABçs!

----------


## claudinhohw

> Eu tenho um ptp na Bahia entre 2 fazendas com 2 Bullet M5 em uma distância de 46 km 
> uso em wds sempre...e airmax enabled
> quando a distância eh maior o aconselhável é se usar em 10mhz mas como eu uso um taitell p fz uma linha de voz entre os ptp
> eu deixo em 20 pois eh melhor para voz.
> o ccq não baixa de 90% e o sinal está em -56 com uma antena aquário de 29dbi
> a diferença tmb pode estar na poluição de canais e na altitude aqui da Bahia. 
> ABçs!


 amigo qual taitell vc usa eu uso o TT241 e o TT200DS como ta sua configuração a minha não ta funcionando muito bem não ta dando muito zumbido na linha.

----------


## dodoch

Boa noite, tenho um link com duas antenas MM-5825 da aquario 5.8 em uma ponta bullet m5 e na outra o bullet 5. Não existe visada entre os pontos e a distância e de 2 km. Estou usando 5mhz passando 5 mb de banda. estou satisfeito. abraço

----------


## zanatta

Claudinho...O modelo q eu uso aki tts 4220 se eu n me engano...O problema do zumbido na linha pode estar entre os pontos...Como q ta o seu ptp?! Antena,Frequencia...Intensidad e de sinal...

----------


## elielton

Claudinho que antenas vc utilizou no seu ptp de 29km, qual a marca e ganho da antena.

----------


## dodoch

Venho relatar ponto-a-ponto com esta maravilha que é o bullet m5. 2300 metros sem visada. Faixa de 5mhz. Antenas 25 dbi Aquario mm-5825. O baguio é bom!!! abraço

----------


## Apollo11

Tenho uma bullet m5HP com antena hyperlink 12dbi, meu clientes usam intelbras wom5000 e todos estão a menos de 500 mts, nunca tive problemas até fazer a atualização de firmware. Mesmo com sinal bom a navegação é lamentável não sendo possível nem carregar foto do Facebook ou abrir a página de pesquisa do google. Alguém tem ou pode indicar onde consigo o firmware antigo da bullet m5, estou atualmente com a versão 5.6.4. Ou talvez me indicar o motivo de estar acontecendo isso. Obrigado.

----------

